# realizar un convertidor A/D flash de 3 bits



## kayd (Mar 6, 2007)

hola a todos

estoy empezando con la electronica y me han pedido realizar un convertidor A/D flash de 3 bits. El esquema basico lo tengo, pero tengo un par de dudas.
He de usar 7 comparadores Amp. Op. que reciben su tension de entrada de otras 7 resistencias. La cosa es, que valor de resistencias deberia usar?
Ademas de esto me piden que monte un reloj de control de la señal de muestreo y aqui si que ando bastante perdido.
Agradeceria cualquier ayuda que me pudieran dar.
saludos,


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 6, 2007)

Si entiendes el funcionamiento, te darás cuenta que es un divisor de tensión
y  todas las resistencias deben tener el mismo valor. Trata de conseguir resistencias
del 1% de tolerancia.  Puedes usar valores de mas de 2K para no sobrecargar
la salida del amplificador que lo alimente .
Los amplificador operacionales (OP AMP) con malos comparadores.
Usa comparadores hechos para tal fin como los LM311, por ejemplo. El reloj
lo puedes implementar con un NE555 para frecuencias de menos de 1MHz.
Para mayores velocidades usa un reloj de cristal de quarzo


----------



## kayd (Mar 9, 2007)

antes de nada gracias x responder.
e estado mirando y creo que ya se como montar el circuito, aunque hay algunas cosas que debo aclarar bien.
si tengo dudas mas adelante ya volvere a postear.
saludos,


----------



## kayd (Mar 15, 2007)

hola  de nuevo.
La imagen que muestro a continuacion es el primer esquema que he realizado del circuito (con Pspice). Esta hecho hasta la salida de 3 bits del codificador, pero me da un par de problemas.
El primero es que al intentar simular el circuito me dice que el subcircuito que usa el 74F148 (codificador de prioridad) esta indefinido, que quiere decir eso?.
Otro problema que me encuentro es que a la salida de los lm311 unicamente tengo unos pocos mV, algo asi como 35mV, con lo que el codificador tp me funcionaria si lo montase.
Alguien puede hecharme una mano? se lo agradeceria.


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 15, 2007)

Lo que veo son algunos nodos sin conectar, fijate si el problema es ese.

Por otro lado yo te recomiendo que uses el LM339 en vez del 311. El 339 tiene 4 comparadores por encapsulado y la respuesta en frec creo que es similar.

Lo que veo ahora en la hoja de datos es que deberia conectarse con resistencia de Pull Down a la salida o eso creo ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## makine (Mar 20, 2007)

Hola, según el profesor dice que esto esta muy bien y tal que sale en todos los libros, documentos, etc...pero que solo funciona sobre el papel,programas de simulacion etc. Pero que fisicamente NO(montado soldado o protoboard), a que es debido? muchas gracias a todos,

Saludetes


----------



## heli (Mar 22, 2007)

Necesitas poner resistencias de pullup en las salidas del LM311 o LM339, son de colector abierto. Por eso no obtienes más que unos mV, es ruido, sin pullup no pueden dar tensión positiva.


----------



## makine (Mar 28, 2007)

luego para amplificar el voltaje de 3,5 a 5 que se utiliza?


----------



## rafaelmira (Mar 31, 2007)

Ahora que se toca el tema de los convertidores Análogo a digital tengo una duda sobre el 0808, no se si estoy desenfocado pero es que no lo he podido poner a trabajar, si alguien me puede colaborar les agradezco mucho, como alguien en el foro comentaba, en el papel funciona, pero físicamente no.


----------



## gandradep (Jun 9, 2008)

hola ,
agregue una biblioteca e burr brown a pspice,
quiero poder simular el amplificador de instrumentacion ina 111, 
el rato de querer hacerlo me dice que 

ERROR -- Subcircuit INA111E/BB used by X_U5 is undefined
como le veo para definir el subcircuito o que mismo hago para que me corra?

gracias


----------



## arevalop (Feb 11, 2009)

hola.
deseo realizar un convertidor A/D flash de 3 bits quien me puede facilitar la información


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2009)

arevalop dijo:
			
		

> hola.
> deseo realizar un convertidor A/D flash de 3 bits quien me puede facilitar la información



Con este esquema deberí ser suficiente para que lo diseñes:
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_4/chpt_13/4.html

Saludos!


----------

